# "I want my MTV" Kristiane Backer erinnert sich



## Mandalorianer (15 Aug. 2011)

*"I want my MTV" Kristiane Backer erinnert sich !!!​*

*Ein Interview mit Sabine Oelmann*

Es war schon eine Kulturrevolution, und die, die was anderes behaupten,
liegen einfach falsch. Als MTV Europe auf Sendung ging, war eine Deutsche dabei,
die allen, die sich an die 80er erinnern können, noch immer im Gedächtnis ist.
30 Jahre MTV - und ein unsentimentales Interview mit der "Heldin der Nation". ​

"Heldin der Nation"? Naja, das findet Kristiane Backer dann doch ein bisschen zu übertrieben, aber sie muss lachen, als sie erfährt, dass sie so genannt wird. Und es klingt auf jeden Fall sexier als "Mutter der Nation". Außerdem darf sie sich ruhig ein wenig heldenhaft fühlen, denn wenn ihre Sendung auf MTV lief, dann schwiegen die Waffen der Serben und Bosnier Mitte der 90er Jahre im Jugoslawienkrieg. So hat es ihr jedenfalls ein Freund erzählt, dem Kriegsreporter diese fast unglaubliche Geschichte berichteten.

Backer, die sich oft unwohl fühlte mit der komplett unpolitischen Art MTVs, gibt diese Story - mehr als eine Randnotiz - durchaus Trost: "In schlechten Zeiten braucht man Ablenkung, heißt es ja, und wenn ich einen kleinen Teil dazu beitragen konnte, habe ich schon viel erreicht", resümiert die 45-Jährige, die in London lebt und mit dem ganzen Musik-TV-Business nicht mehr wirklich viel am Hut hat. Nicht, dass sie es nicht wollte, aber sie hat sich neue Ziele gesetzt. Sie ist zum Islam konvertiert, hat zwei Bücher geschrieben ("Von MTV nach Mekka" und "Der Islam als Weg des Herzens"), bis vor Kurzem eine Reisesendung moderiert, sie hat sich zur Homöopathin ausbilden lassen und ist eine vielbeschäftigte Frau, die Vorträge hält und gerne für ausgewählte Moderationen zur Verfügung steht.
Wandelt derzeit auf anderen Pfaden: Kristiane Backer, glücklich in London.
*
Wandelt derzeit auf anderen Pfaden: Kristiane Backer, glücklich in London.*


"Ich bin seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr bei MTV, das ist natürlich nicht meine erste Priorität", beginnt Kristiane Backer dann auch das Gespräch. Und wir erinnern uns: Diese sehr direkte Art, genau auf den Punkt zu sagen, was sie denkt, war sicher ein großer Teil ihres Erfolgs. Backer ist herrlich selbstironisch: "Ich habe wirklich gerade viele Anfragen, und das liegt sicher nicht daran, dass ich so einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen habe, sondern eher daran, dass die Journalisten mit sonst niemandem reden können," sagt sie, fast ein bisschen atemlos. Das kann man jetzt so oder so sehen - wir lassen es mal so stehen und hören, was die gebürtige Hamburgerin zum Thema "MTV wird 30 Jahre alt" zu sagen hat. Am Ende werden wir feststellen, es ist eine Menge. Und das ist kein Wunder, denn MTV war für eine gewisse Zeit und für eine gewisse Klientel, nämlich die Jungen, Hippen, Angesagten und die, die sich dafür halten wollten, stil- und meinungsbildend.



Am Anfang gab es viele Pannen, wenige Zuschauer und noch weniger Videos. Doch MTV hat sich zu einer soziokulturellen Ikone entwickelt - und wieder zurück. Heute ist MTV ein ganz normaler Sender, aber zu seiner Gründerzeit und in den folgenden Jahren revolutionierte er das Musikgeschäft. Eine neue Kunst ist da entstanden. Damit hat MTV nicht nur Musik transportiert, sondern auch eine Art zu filmen und zu schneiden (und zwar schnell!!), vorgegeben, was im Kleiderschrank zu hängen hat und eine Vielfalt an Ausdrucksmöglichkeiten aufgezeigt, die vorher nicht möglich war.

*MTV hat die Jugendkultur revolutioniert.
*



Kristiane Backer hat im Januar 1989 bei MTV Europa angefangen. An ihre erste Zeit erinnert sie sich noch gut: "MTV hat damals nach frischem Wind gesucht, es gab eine Anzeige in einer Szene-Zeitschrift, und eine Freundin hat mich eigentlich nur drauf gebracht, weil ich so gerne nach London ziehen wollte. Ich wurde also tatsächlich eingeladen, und nicht einmal meine Ansage, dass ich an diesem speziellen Tag auf keinen Fall nach Berlin kommen kann, weil ich am Abend vorher auf einem Prince-Konzert samt anschließender After-Show-Party sein wollte, hat sie gestört, im Gegenteil", erzählt Backer und lacht: "Man hatte dort vollstes Verständnis für meine Situation, denn natürlich waren die auch alle Prince-Fans. Sie haben die Audition einfach verschoben."



Ihr dann später stattfindendes "Bewerbungsgespräch" war dann auch recht nachvollziehbar: Man wollte alles über das Konzert wissen: "Ich hatte Prince nach dem Konzert noch persönlich kennengelernt und dementsprechend viel zu erzählen", erinnert sie sich. Doch dann: Schweigen. Monate später dann die nächste Audition in London: "Dort waren zwar alle furchtbar nett zu mir, alle waren ganz jung, ganz entspannt, aber es dauerte wieder Monate, bis ich von denen etwas hörte. Gerade, als ich mich beim 'Spiegel' beworben hatte, rief MTV an. Ich hab natürlich zugesagt. Und so war ich nun endlich in London angekommen."

Backer wurde - total undeutsch - VJ bei MTV, also Video-Jockey beim Musikfernsehen, und dann das: "Witzigerweise war mein erstes Celebrity-Interview eine deutsche Schlagerlegende: Heino auf der Funkausstellung in Berlin", erinnert sie sich. "Ja, ausgerechnet Heino." War sie nervös beim ersten Interview? "Anfangs schon, aber Heino war total nett und witzig und professionell." Bei ihm, wie bei vielen anderen Showgrößen danach, stellte sich heraus: Auch Stars kochen nur mit Wasser. "Na klar, zuerst war ich 'star struck', aber mit der Zeit waren es dann so viele, und nach einiger Zeit waren einige Stars ja meine Freunde. Die waren teilweise genauso nervös wie ich, denn für die war MTV auch ein neues Phänomen, und die wollten einfach nur dabei sein. Weil sie es cool fanden." Jetzt gerät die Frau, bei der noch heute die gleichaltrigen (und jüngeren!) Kollegen ins Schwärmen geraten, selbst fast ins Schwärmen: "Wir VJs waren ja nicht ganz vergleichbar mit anderen Journalisten, sondern eher gleichberechtigt mit den Musikern. Wir waren Freunde, die quasi das Gleiche zu tun hatten: Foto-Sessions, Publicity-Rummel, wir hatten ein lockeres Verhältnis und sind nach den Interviews abends häufig ausgegangen. Ja, das war Rock'n' Roll-Fernsehen."
Weder Blut getrunken noch Hamster gegessen

Sie war befreundet mit einigen, ist es heute noch, aber wer waren ihre liebsten Interviewpartner? "Es gab zum Beispiel bei Alice Cooper so Geschichten, dass der so gruselig sei beim Interview, das stimmte aber gar nicht. Der hat weder Blut getrunken noch Hamster gegessen, sondern war einfach furchtbar reizend. Auch die Rolling Stones waren eher handzahm. Ich kannte Mick Jagger privat, und die Jungs waren einfach witzig, haben mich zum Dinner eingeladen. Sie waren geradezu höflich und zuvorkommend."




Backer erzählt von ihren Treffen mit Dave Stewart, Bob Geldof, Annie Lennox: "Die waren toll, aber das war ja auch meine Zeit." (lacht). "Lenny Kravitz war super, oder auch Robbie Williams, den habe ich schon kennengelernt, als Take That noch ganz unbekannt waren. Die waren damals nett, und als sie dann berühmt wurden, waren sie immer noch supernett. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass die Leute, die lange im Business sind, am höflichsten und besten sind. Leute wie Peter Gabriel zum Beispiel sind immer zuvorkommend. Leute, die schon lange dabei sind und eine richtig große Karriere haben, die haben meist die besten Manieren!"

Ihr absoluter Favorit, wie sich im Laufe des Gesprächs herausstellt, ist tatsächlich Peter Gabriel: "Peter Gabriel war ganz ausschlaggebend. Den fand ich sowieso immer gut, weil der Künstlern aus aller Welt eine Plattform geboten hat, der hat World Music gemacht", schwärmt Backer. Andere jedoch, die sich bei der Verfilmung ihrer Musik nicht so geschickt angestellt haben, fielen durchs Raster. Angefangen hatte alles mit Michael Nesmith, dem Ex-Sänger der "Monkees". Der bemerkte auf einer Plattentournee in Australien den Vorteil der Musikvideos: Die Bands müssen für TV-Shows nicht bei den Sendern sein und können sich weit besser in Szene setzen als in den Studios. "In den neunziger Jahren gab es keine Band, die einen Nummer-1-Hit gehabt hat, ohne dass sie bei MTV gelaufen wären", überlegt Backer. Insofern sind einige Medientheoretiker, die im Nachhinein den Einfluss des Senders zu dieser Zeit in Frage stellen, wohl eher auf dem Holzweg.


*Peter Gabriel bringt Frau Backer zum Schwärmen.*

"Zur Anfangszeit vor 30 Jahren in den USA war es natürlich ein Witz: Mir wurde erzählt, damals gab es nur sechs Videos oder so zur Auswahl", (lacht) "aber dann haben diese Wunderkinder, ein paar richtig coole Typen, diesen Sender ausgebaut. Die hatten einfach eine gute Idee!" Ja, die Tapes mussten am Anfang noch persönlich eingelegt werden, aber dann später, als Musiker wie Billy Idol, Madonna oder auch die Eurythmics, die sehr auf das Image geachtet haben, zu fast jedem Song ein Video produzierten, wuchs MTV - und somit auch die Stars. Die Veröffentlichung des Videos wurde bald ebenso wichtig wie die des Liedes. Der Erfolg von Michael Jackson, Madonna oder unzähliger Eintagsfliegen wäre ohne die Minutenclips kaum denkbar. Und eine ganz neue Kunstrichtung entstand. Regisseur John Landis ("Blues Brothers") schuf für Michael Jackson das vielleicht einflussreichste Popvideo der Musikgeschichte: "Thriller". "Das war eine Sensation", weiß Backer noch,"Michael war nämlich der erste schwarze Künstler, der bei MTV gespielt wurde."

*War früher alles besser?*

"Heute hat MTV und auch die Musikindustrie sich durch iTunes und ähnliches gewandelt, die ganze Branche hat sich total verändert. Damals hatten die Plattenfirmen noch Geld, die Budgets für Videoclips waren riesig, die Regisseure konnten ihrer Kreativität freien Lauf lassen und sich richtig austoben, da ist teilweise richtig tolle Kunst entstanden", verrät Backer. Gruppen wie Duran Duran verfeuerten für "Wild Boys" mehr als eine Million Dollar. Und Mark Knopfler sang im ersten computergenerierten Video: "Money for Nothing" - damit ging MTV Europe 1987 on air. "Sie erinnern sich noch an 'Video Killed the Radio Star?'", fragt Backer. Na klar, das war am 1. August 1981 das erste Video, das bei MTV über den Sender ging. Mit dabei übrigens der deutsche Filmmusikkomponist und Oscar-Gewinner Hans Zimmer. Kristiane Backer findet noch heute, dass MTV trendweisend war, "Cutting Edge", wie sie sagt, "State of the Art", wie auch viele andere sagen. "Durch MTV haben viele eine Chance bekommen, zum Beispiel junge Videokünstler und Studenten", erklärt sie, und: "Das hatte doch für alle nur Vorteile!"



Der Coolness-Faktor ist weg: In der Serie "Two and a Half Men" sagt Jon Cryer, er und sein Bruder seien nicht mehr so jugendlich, "so MTV", und der andere, Charlie Sheen, guckt ihn entsetzt an: "MTV? Sag' mal, haben sie Dich gerade aufgetaut?" Backer jedoch steht zu ihrer Vergangenheit: "Ich habe mir das nie vorgestellt, so, jetzt arbeitest du bei MTV, und dann konvertierst du zum Islam. Es ist passiert, und es ist gut so. Ich bin dankbar, dass ich dabei sein durfte!"

Schnelles, schnelllebiges Medium: Als die Musik nicht mehr reichte, zeigte MTV immer mehr Filmchen und dann ganze Serien. Ein bedauernswerter Umstand? "Aber wieso denn?", fragt Backer. "Sehen Sie, niemand muss MTV gucken oder Reality-TV, aber aus irgendeinem Grund hat dieses Format bis heute überlebt und ist kommerziell erfolgreich."
"Ich bin Optimist"

Heute ist nicht nur MTV’s 30. Geburtstag, sondern auch Beginn des Ramadan, und als aktive und praktizierende Muslima fastet Kristiane Backer von Morgendämmerung bis Sonnenuntergang einen Monat lang. "Ich brauche eine Auszeit, Ramadan ist ideal dafür" so Backer. Sie war schon in Mekka, das heißt, sie hat den Hadsch mitgemacht und ist nun eine Hadscha, die ihren Titel bewusst trägt. "Muslima in London zu sein ist einfacher als in Berlin", glaubt sie. "Es ist hier akzeptierter, es gibt einfach eine größere und breitere Szene, mehr Kultur. London steht nicht für Ganz-England, aber London ist wohl um Lichtjahre voraus." Inder und Pakistaner sind nach Backers Empfinden längst in der Mainstream-Gesellschaft angekommen: Sie sprechen hervorragend englisch, sind fleißig und niemand redet von "Integration": "Das Gefühl, dazuzugehören ist wichtig, hier kann man Teil der Gesellschaft sein, da fragt keiner mehr, wenn jemand mit Turban dein Notar ist.

"Je bunter die Gesellschaft wird, desto besser" ist Backers Ansicht. Sie will weiterhin gerne ihren Beitrag leisten und ist kein bisschen genervt davon, die "Vorzeige-Muslima" zu sein, die ständig über ihren Weg oder ihre Erfahrungen sprechen muss: "Im Gegenteil, es ist ein Vergnügen, darüber zu reden. Ich war schon immer ein idealistischer Mensch. Ich freue mich, wenn ich einen Teil dazu beitragen kann, an einer Gesellschaft zu arbeiten, die bunt ist wie ein Mosaik." Backer, die tatsächlich Gott und die Welt kennen gelernt hat, sagt zum Schluss: "Der Islam gibt mir einen Sinn im Leben, hilft mir das Beste aus mir zu machen und schützt mich auch vor falschen Freundschaften, ich kann schneller herausfinden, was ein Mensch von mir will". Der Islam als Schutz vor dem Herzschmerz? "Nicht ganz", sagt die Single-Frau, "aber ganz wichtig ist mir meine Identität als deutsch geborene, europäische Muslima in London. Wer etwas von mir will, muss mich so akzeptieren". Dieser ehemaligen MTV-Frau nimmt man locker ab, dass sie fest daran glaubt, Menschen nach ihrer Art und nicht nach ihrer Religion zu beurteilen.

So ein paar kluge Sätze wären damals schon nicht schlecht gewesen, bei MTV, als ein kleiner Fernsehsender die Jugendkultur revolutionierte.


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2011)

ich mochte sie gern


----------



## Padderson (15 Aug. 2011)

Interessantes Interview:thumbup:
Und für alle als kleine Auffrischung, wie sie heute aussieht:


----------



## Chamser81 (15 Aug. 2011)

Ich hasse es regelrecht wenn Menschen ihre Religion so betonen, ganz egal welche Religion es auch ist!

Ansonsten war es schön mal wieder was von ihr zu lesen.


----------



## BlueLynne (15 Aug. 2011)

die Art, wie Sie es damals gemacht, war ansprechend und unspektakulär

:thx: für die umfangreiche Info


----------

